# Cruze Eco flat trunk floor?



## oolowrideoo (Mar 2, 2011)

I just picked up a Cruze Eco with a manual transmission on Monday, and was disappointed to see that the trunk floor was not flat. Does anyone know if there is an insert available that would make the floor flat?


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

Put the spare tire in it.


----------



## oolowrideoo (Mar 2, 2011)

Wow... wish I would have though of that. robert, you're a genius.

Okay, now if someone would be interested in a posting a serious response to my question, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

Ever do a Google search??? 2011 Chevrolet Cruze Eco trunk floor

or fill it with anything and purchase a trunk liner.


----------



## oolowrideoo (Mar 2, 2011)

Robert,
Yes, my first step was a google search, and I actually came across the article you linked to. Now, if you could point out in that article where it states the part number for the floor panel, that would be great.

Thanks


----------



## elwood58 (Feb 2, 2011)

oolowrideoo said:


> Robert,
> Yes, my first step was a google search, and I actually came across the article you linked to. Now, if you could point out in that article where it states the part number for the floor panel, that would be great.
> 
> Thanks


Want to drop your car at their house and have them drive it for you as well?


----------



## oolowrideoo (Mar 2, 2011)

elwood58 said:


> Want to drop your car at their house and have them drive it for you as well?


Apparently you didn't sense my sarcasm. The part number for the floor panel is not listed via the link robert provided. I've done a fair amount of searching on the web with no luck.


----------



## Cruzn (Mar 2, 2011)

Call your dealer. They should know.


----------



## KenJr (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm new here. Just bought an Eco. Googled Eco trunk in hopes of finding out if there might be a cover for the dropped section of the trunk. robertbick, you say, "Ever do a Google search?" I Googled for quite a while before stumbling into this discussion. Your link helped quite a lot - I hadn't come across it 'til now. 

oolowrideoo, If you do finally find a viable answer on where a cover might be found, please post it here. I'll do the same.

It's always interesting going to these forums. In this one, like most, it's necessary to wade through the sarcasm and motherhood-and-apple-pie answers to ultimately find viable content. Why is that?


----------



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

KenJr said:


> It's always interesting going to these forums. In this one, like most, it's necessary to wade through the sarcasm and motherhood-and-apple-pie answers to ultimately find viable content. Why is that?


I think it's nearly impossible to write in a casual type setting without personalities drifting through. There is a LOT of great info in this forum, and the personalities add character. I don't think it's necessarily a bad thing. It's certainly not boring! But I have a sarcastic sense of humour and appreciate sarcasm so I'm not one to complain anyway. 

Regardless, what Eco do you have? AT, MT, any added options? I have an Eco on order, TBD on the 25th. I like to hear about other people's Eco's


----------



## elwood58 (Feb 2, 2011)

Sorry for any ruffled feathers. One expects to find Car Enthusiasts at sites like this, especially those enthusiastic enough to do a little basic research.

The Part Number you are looking for is GM P/N 95975191. I got it by going to gmpartsdirect.com, and clicking on the Catalog link, and drilling down from there. I recommend you verify the part number before ordering. 

In the diagram, it is Part #8, which is in place of Part #9 (Which you have). In fact, anybody who opted for an inflation kit versus the spare, will have this same floor panel. Item #10 in the drawing will also come in handy, but there is not a price in their system yet. As an aside, is item #11, from the drawing, not included in the ECO?


----------



## Ninety8NeonACR (Dec 25, 2010)

Part number 11 is not included with the eco. I just picked my eco up today. I'm hoping to buy #11 and keep my car cleaning supplies underneath.


----------



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

Ninety8NeonACR said:


> Part number 11 is not included with the eco. I just picked my eco up today. I'm hoping to buy #11 and keep my car cleaning supplies underneath.


That's an EXCELLENT idea! Mine tend to roll all over the trunk.


----------



## oolowrideoo (Mar 2, 2011)

luv2cruze said:


> I think it's nearly impossible to write in a casual type setting without personalities drifting through. There is a LOT of great info in this forum, and the personalities add character. I don't think it's necessarily a bad thing. It's certainly not boring! But I have a sarcastic sense of humour and appreciate sarcasm so I'm not one to complain anyway.
> 
> Regardless, what Eco do you have? AT, MT, any added options? I have an Eco on order, TBD on the 25th. I like to hear about other people's Eco's


I have the MT with the "Connectivity plus cruise package"... So far I love it (besides the big hole in my trunk).


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

I wouldn't have an issue with a hole in the trunk like that... more storage area for stuff. I would have an issue with a big lump in the trunk.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

Interesting. It seems they thought of it as an enhancment to create a well where the tire would be instead of a flat/flush floor.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

SilverCruzer said:


> Interesting. It seems they thought of it as an enhancment to create a well where the tire would be instead of a flat/flush floor.


It probably is for some, and for others an annoyance. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## oolowrideoo (Mar 2, 2011)

elwood58 said:


> Sorry for any ruffled feathers. One expects to find Car Enthusiasts at sites like this, especially those enthusiastic enough to do a little basic research.
> 
> The Part Number you are looking for is GM P/N 95975191. I got it by going to gmpartsdirect.com, and clicking on the Catalog link, and drilling down from there. I recommend you verify the part number before ordering.
> 
> In the diagram, it is Part #8, which is in place of Part #9 (Which you have). In fact, anybody who opted for an inflation kit versus the spare, will have this same floor panel. Item #10 in the drawing will also come in handy, but there is not a price in their system yet. As an aside, is item #11, from the drawing, not included in the ECO?


You got it... I'm looking for the P/N for #11.


----------



## elwood58 (Feb 2, 2011)

Follow my instructions for gmpartsdirect, and you can click on #11 and then add it to your cart. Go to the cart for the part number. You can order from there, or your dealer, whichever you prefer.


----------



## oolowrideoo (Mar 2, 2011)

elwood58 said:


> Follow my instructions for gmpartdirect, and you can click on #11 and then add it to you cart. Go to the cart for the part number. You can order from there, or your dealer, whichever you prefer.


I tried that yesterday... It lists no part number, and no option to add to cart for part 11.


----------



## whoo-sa (Feb 23, 2011)

ok guys sorry im late on this and maybe half way answered. but i work at a dealer and a parts guy so maybe the GM catalog can help us.. 

let me know what the call out were looking for as there is two options here. I even having one of these cars have not had the time to dig into options.


----------



## oolowrideoo (Mar 2, 2011)

whoo-sa said:


> ok guys sorry im late on this and maybe half way answered. but i work at a dealer and a parts guy so maybe the GM catalog can help us..
> 
> let me know what the call out were looking for as there is two options here. I even having one of these cars have not had the time to dig into options.


First image, the item with a blue mark over the number.


----------



## whoo-sa (Feb 23, 2011)

wtc (spare tire inflator) and p76 (spare tire) are the option codes that are the issue if you guys have a vin i can nail down what you have . please remember some things are property of GM so i will not be able to list option list of the car on the forum but you can get this from your dealer.


----------



## oolowrideoo (Mar 2, 2011)

whoo-sa said:


> wtc (spare tire inflator) and p76 (spare tire) are the option codes that are the issue if you guys have a vin i can nail down what you have . please remember some things are property of GM so i will not be able to list option list of the car on the forum but you can get this from your dealer.


I have the spare tire inflator. VIN: 1G1PK5S97B7201186.


----------



## whoo-sa (Feb 23, 2011)

pn 95217750 currently stock is avalible but gm standard list price is about $52.00 my closest pdc will deliver to me in about 3-5 check your dealer and make sure they can order but it may not be at their local....looks to only be in michigan 

thanks


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

I thought I read somewhere that the cover (#11) was deleted as part of the Eco weight saving program.

I thought I read that a spare is optional on other models as well... if this is the case is this cover missing from them as well?


----------



## KenJr (Feb 26, 2011)

whoo-sa said:


> wtc (spare tire inflator) and p76 (spare tire) are the option codes that are the issue if you guys have a vin i can nail down what you have . please remember some things are property of GM so i will not be able to list option list of the car on the forum but you can get this from your dealer.


whoo-sa, you're really helpful .. Thanks!

Can I presume that the pn 95217750 cover will fit also on VIN 1G1PK5S92B7197841?


----------



## oolowrideoo (Mar 2, 2011)

whoo-sa said:


> ok guys sorry im late on this and maybe half way answered. but i work at a dealer and a parts guy so maybe the GM catalog can help us..
> 
> let me know what the call out were looking for as there is two options here. I even having one of these cars have not had the time to dig into options.


By chance have the PN: for detail 18 in the first image? I can't find it at gmpartsdirect


----------



## oolowrideoo (Mar 2, 2011)

whoo-sa said:


> pn 95217750 currently stock is avalible but gm standard list price is about $52.00 my closest pdc will deliver to me in about 3-5 check your dealer and make sure they can order but it may not be at their local....looks to only be in michigan
> 
> thanks


Just ordered this from my local dealer... Said I should have it in a few days for $35.25


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

oolowrideoo said:


> Just ordered this from my local dealer... Said I should have it in a few days for $35.25


Good price! I just got mine for 50+tax. Only color available: black. I like it, much better than the open pocket!


----------



## oolowrideoo (Mar 2, 2011)

CRUISE-CRUZE said:


> Good price! I just got mine for 50+tax. Only color available: black. I like it, much better than the open pocket!


Thanks for the pictures... I'm looking forward to getting mine.


----------



## IcedECO (Jan 17, 2011)

My Eco's floor is flat. I have auto and the spare tire though.


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

Just got a quote from my dealer. $106.07+taxes!!! I think I will shop around.


----------



## oolowrideoo (Mar 2, 2011)

EcoCruzer said:


> Just got a quote from my dealer. $106.07+taxes!!! I think I will shop around.


Ouch... Mine was $37.37 after tax!


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

Where did you order from? Maybe I will call them.


----------



## oolowrideoo (Mar 2, 2011)

EcoCruzer said:


> Where did you order from? Maybe I will call them.


Denoyer Chevrolet in Holland, MI...


----------



## sloaner (Mar 13, 2011)

EcoCruzer said:


> Just got a quote from my dealer. $106.07+taxes!!! I think I will shop around.


Canuks always get screwed for ordering things.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

sloaner said:


> Canuks always get screwed for *ordering* things.


...hm-m-m-m, looking into my *AMF* "crystal" *bowling ball*, I forsee a Canuk driving his Eco Cruze _across_ the border with a *non-flat* trunk and later that day driving _back across_ the border with a *flat* trunk -- _"Yes sir, Mr. RCMP Mounty, it's always been a flat trunk, why do you ask?"_ (wink,wink).


----------



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

So one of the first things I did when I got my Eco was look in the trunk.. There's a spare. Silly me, I forgot that the AT comes with the spare


----------



## 52pickup (Feb 21, 2011)

Ya, I paid $106+ for mine from the dealer, what a bullshit ripoff, IMHO, but I couldn''t stand that hole


----------



## Tom_Cruze (Jul 23, 2010)

Looks like the price is a lot cheaper for the US dealers. Btw to the guys posting up your VIN's I highly suggest you private message the guy your VIN number instead. There's a lot someone can find out using your VIN number and while I'm sure most of the members on the board are trust worthy you never know when someone anonymous is just browsing the boards.


----------



## oolowrideoo (Mar 2, 2011)

Tom_Cruze said:


> Looks like the price is a lot cheaper for the US dealers. Btw to the guys posting up your VIN's I highly suggest you private message the guy your VIN number instead. There's a lot someone can find out using your VIN number and while I'm sure most of the members on the board are trust worthy you never know when someone anonymous is just browsing the boards.


I guess I'm not overly concerned about this since someone could just as easily walk out in the parking lot and see the VIN on my car.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

While I haven't ordered the part.......yet, what I did do was cut a 1/4" piece of plywood to 33 X 20-1/2", radiused the corners, spray glued some black felt to it and stuck it in my trunk. Fits pretty good and for less than $10 it seems to be working just fine.


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

Vetterin said:


> While I haven't ordered the part.......yet, what I did do was cut a 1/4" piece of plywood to 33 X 20-1/2", radiused the corners, spray glued some black felt to it and stuck it in my trunk. Fits pretty good and for less than $10 it seems to be working just fine.


Now that's in the thrifty spirit of an Eco owner!


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

BucaMan said:


> Now that's in the thrifty spirit of an Eco owner!


You bet it is and I'm sure you also seen my $7 pinstripes in my garage pics! Now tonight I'm going to install my $136 (delivered) Rostra cruise contol. Couldn't find a way to fabricate that one myself.


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

Vetterin said:


> You bet it is and I'm sure you also seen my $7 pinstripes in my garage pics! Now tonight I'm going to install my $136 (delivered) Rostra cruise contol. Couldn't find a way to fabricate that one myself.


Impressive. So you bought an optionless Eco MT and you are adding a cruise control yourself. Did you haggle them down $72 on the price, saying you didn't want the trunk inflator (eh, I'll hook one up myself)?


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

BucaMan said:


> Impressive. So you bought an optionless Eco MT and you are adding a cruise control yourself. Did you haggle them down $72 on the price, saying you didn't want the trunk inflator (eh, I'll hook one up myself)?


Yep, and next I'm putting in the fog lights and maybe some slpash guards and I think I'll be finished. Didn't think about asking for a credit on the inflator though.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

$43.53 shipped from gmpartsdirect.com


----------



## tomcruze (Apr 21, 2011)

I just saw one listed on Ebay


----------



## oolowrideoo (Mar 2, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> $43.53 shipped from gmpartsdirect.com


Sweet! It wasn't available on GMPD a month ago...


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i actually like the trunk the way it is, i can put a few bags in there without the bags and there contents rolling around the trunk.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

cruzeman said:


> i actually like the trunk the way it is, i can put a few bags in there without the bags and there contents rolling around the trunk.


I don't have a cruze(yet), but completely agree, the trunk is much more usable when its not flat. Even with a cargo net things were always moving around in the trunk of my cavalier, after I removed the spare tire & cover I loved the added trunk space & built in grocery & soda holder.


----------



## fripple (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm glad I found this thread, because I was wondering what that huge hole in my trunk was too! haha!


----------



## matthoffman22 (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm going to take two sheets of 1/4 mdf and build a false floor for two amps with the first level featuring counter sunk plexiglas to showcase the amps. The second level will house an exhaust port and port matching electric fan leading to the first level which will be grated. I might use a couple red or blue LEDs and etch some kind of design into the plexiglass so just the design catches the light.


----------



## SCH (Sep 30, 2011)

My 2011 Cruze Eco (manual trans) didn't come with a spare; it has the trunk 'hole'.

I'd like to get my hands on an OEM space-saver spare, jack, and tire-iron for my car. I prefer the spare over the inflator kit (which, by the way, I haven't actually found in the car yet) despite the weight. From the images posted in this thread, those cars that came with a spare have a different floor piece. So does that mean I have to replace the floor piece(s) from my Eco with the one that came on cars that HAVE the spare?


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

SCH said:


> My 2011 Cruze Eco (manual trans) didn't come with a spare; it has the trunk 'hole'.
> 
> I'd like to get my hands on an OEM space-saver spare, jack, and tire-iron for my car. I prefer the spare over the inflator kit (which, by the way, I haven't actually found in the car yet) despite the weight. From the images posted in this thread, those cars that came with a spare have a different floor piece. So does that mean I have to replace the floor piece(s) from my Eco with the one that came on cars that HAVE the spare?


The inflator is behind the door with the two knobs. See pic.









I've also considered sourcing a new trunk liner, spare, jack, and lug wrench to make my Eco 6MT properly equipped with a spare. Perhaps these parts have hit the supply system by now...


----------



## SCH (Sep 30, 2011)

I was just at a GM dealer a few hours ago asking about all the components that came with Cruzes equipped with a spare tire. Unfortunately, it's not just as simple as a spare tire, jack, and tire iron... there's a lot more parts than that. Most parts are available through GM dealers, but not all... however, the total for all the parts (not including the tire itself, which isn't a 'GM' item) will be over $500!!! Gack!!!


----------



## kramcard6 (Oct 1, 2011)

Just got my cover today from my local Chevy dealership... $44 and now it looks finished


----------



## SCH (Sep 30, 2011)

kramcard6 said:


> Just got my cover today from my local Chevy dealership... $44 and now it looks finished


Just got mine today too. I paid $50+tax (total came out to around $57).

Mine too looked nice and finished... for all of 1 minute, before I installed the Husky Weatherbeater trunk liner on top of it... LOL!!!


----------



## chrisholland03 (Oct 13, 2011)

Mine came in today. I'm glad I found this thread because the parts guys didn't have a part number, and they didn't have a price in their system. I ended up paying $43+tax. I like having a covered place to stash my jumper cables, first aid kit and other roadside stuffs.


----------



## SlowBoost (Jul 26, 2011)

SCH said:


> however, the total for all the parts (not including the tire itself, which isn't a 'GM' item) will be over $500!!! Gack!!!


Holy ****!!! It's a $100 option when you get the automatic, but you get to pay $500 if you got a manual and want to add it. Again....HOLY ****!!!! I really wanted to add a spare, too. But not for $500.

Come to think of it, that's almost the upcharge to get the entire automatic transmission option, isnt' it? Anyone with an auto want to trade? It'll help offset the extra weight you have from the auto. Elbow elbow, nudge, nudge.


----------



## StoneCrab (Sep 14, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> i actually like the trunk the way it is, i can put a few bags in there without the bags and there contents rolling around the trunk.


I discovered two cases of beer fit exactly right in that empty space! That must have been what they were thinking...


----------

